# Similarities between Tolkien's LotR and Goodkind's Sword of Truth series



## Wonko The Sane (Nov 25, 2002)

> _originally posted by Proudfoots on the "Greatest Sword" discussion thread:_ *
> Wonko, there is a reason you see the similarity between Goodkind and Tolkien, it is the same reason that 'the Sword of Shannara' story almost mimiced lotr page for page...
> 
> It is because most modern fantasy authors can't get away from tolkien, they can't break the mould that he set
> ...



Alright, I'd like to open this discussion by saying that Proudfoots brings up an excellent point: Tolkien's work and themes are present in most major works of fantasy today. 
However I would disagree that this is necessarily because authors just can't steer away from Tolkien.
Tolkien's themes are universal to the extent that they have always been present in litearature, and there is nothing intrinsically unique about Tolkien's themes, though the vehicles in which he delivers them are entirely his own.
The themes of magic, strange adventures, quests, power being given to the most unlikely, reward to the hero, victory in war against great odds, etc are all basic themes present throughout time.
It can be traced back in time to such ancient Greek works such as _Oedipus Rex_. He inherited the throne of his father, which was seemingly unlikely considering he knew not who his true father was, and thought himself to be merely a poor peasant. In this way Richard (from SoT) is exactly the same, growing up and leading a simple life with those he believed erroneously be his family and later receiving the rule of an entire nation.
One could not say that Sophocles was influenced by Tolkien as Tolkien was not born when Sophocles wrote the play.
I do concede that the simliarty between the Beornings and Brophy, a man changed into a wolf by a wizard, but that's one of the most concrete connections between Goodkind and Tolkien that I can see.
Another is the similiarties between Richard's Sword of Truth and Gurthang. The SoT is blood hungry, nearly sentient, and bonds strongly to The Seeker who wields it. So is true for Gurthang. I believe that Goodkind may have been influenced by Tolkien in this instance, but not necessarily.

Truth is that most of these themes and aspects appear all over literature. Personally I found more similiarities between SoT and Star Wars than I did between it and LotR, but parallels can be drawn between SW and LotR as well.

I do not believe that SoT is as similiar to Tolkien as Proudfoots believes because Goodkind could not break Tolkien's mould, but rather because the mould Tolkien used was already set into man's collective consciousness.


----------



## Proudfoots (Nov 27, 2002)

*The Greatest Misread of All Time*

ooops, i think you misread what i was saying.

Goodkind definitely stole some of his ideas from Tolkien (definitely not all of them, because if he had, his books would be better)

I was saying that Terry Brooks " it is the same reason that 'the Sword of Shannara' story almost mimiced lotr page for page...

Brooks is the worst plagerist in the field (that i have encountered)

Goodkind is just a [email protected]$$ed author who can write a lot, if you are looking for quality, check out the yet incomplete fourology from George RR martin (it is all about the RR), the 'Clash of Kings/Storm of Swords'.
((If i was going to be an author, i would get an R.R. in there somewhere too))

Excellent books, far better than the tripe that Goodkind and Robert Jordan.

"I do not believe that SoT is as similiar to Tolkien as Proudfoots believes because Goodkind could not break Tolkien's mould, but rather because the mould Tolkien used was already set into man's collective consciousness." - Excellently written

It has been a long while since i ventured into Terry Goodkind's world, i just remember it being drab and 'done', uncreative and tired. Of course that might be because i read to much.

Proud "R.R." foots


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 2, 2002)

Hmm...well, I can't make you believe what I believe, but I love the Sword of Truth series.

You're right, I did misread that, but I realised it half way through my above post and realised the things I wanted to say still stood so I said them anyway.


----------

